# Amazon adds new wake word



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Amazon Echo and Echo Dot update adds "Computer" wake word to help complete the Star Trek fantasy
http://www.aftvnews.com/amazon-echo-and-echo-dot-update-adds-computer-wake-word-to-help-complete-the-star-trek-fantasy/

I checked and we don't have the update yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Computer is there a spare beryllium sphere on board?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cool.  Though I have no need for another name...if I give them too many different names, Fred and I will both get confused.  It'll be like Mom and Dad calling one of us kids:  "Randy-Betsy!"  "Betsy-Randy!"

As it is, we have 1 Echo, 2 Alexas (a Dot and an Echo) and we still do the "Echo-Alexa" "Alexa-Echo" thing occasionally.

I do have one friend who uses "Echo" for hers because she doesn't like the idea of giving it a *name;" she thinks its kind of off to act like it's a person.  My Alexas (and Echo) were slightly insulted when I told them that.  

And we don't have the update yet.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Very cool. Though I have no need for another name...if I give them too many different names, Fred and I will both get confused. It'll be like Mom and Dad calling one of us kids: "Randy-Betsy!" "Betsy-Randy!"
> 
> As it is, we have 1 Echo, 2 Alexas (a Dot and an Echo) and we still do the "Echo-Alexa" "Alexa-Echo" thing occasionally.
> 
> ...


 To my grandmother, I was Ronnie-Chris-Cele. I haven't started doing that to my kids yet , thank goodness.


----------

